# Winter Prep Plus - BMW 135i in Northern NJ Detailing



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: BMW 135i
Requirements: Quick Interior, Quick Engine Clean Up, Exterior Winter Prep, customer requested to install black out grills

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Pre Washed with W99
- Iron Cut
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Clayed
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Wolf's Shine and Seal
- Wheel wells were cleaned
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were clayed, cleaned, and sealed
- Engine Cleaned and Dressed
- Interior wiped down and vac

Links to products used -

Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
Uber Clay Bar Kit
Wolf's Shine and Seal
Adam's Super VRT
Adam's Glass Cleaner
Sonax Glass Cleaner
Wolf's Chemicals Glass Guard
Wolf's Chemicals Rim Shield
1Z einszett ****pit

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Porter Cable 7424XP
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Interior Before









Vac









After

























Before shots

























































Prep - Pre Wash, Rinse, Iron Cut, Rinse, Clay, Wheels, Tires

Wheels before









Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner in action









APC on tires

















Pre Wash

















Rinse









Iron Cut

















Rinse









Dry









Clay









Before Engine

















After

















The Wolf Pack for the final steps









Glass cleaned with Sonax Glass then sealed with Wolf's Glass Guard

















Wolf's Shine and Seal applied









Wolf's Rim Shield









Time to remove the grills and install the black ones









































Nice touch matches the color and trim very well









Afters


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice Job :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Great transformation Phil :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

looks stunning


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Another top job there Phil :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice looking car :thumb:


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Shiney again,and like the black kidneys


----------

